# Need New Plow Lights



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody seen these before? Opinions please ! I have an old Meyer 6.5 that need lights. I have no harness etc.
Thanks

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/maintenance/snow-removal/salt-spreaders--plows/universal-halogen-snowplow-light-kit


----------

